# Schwertlilie



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe gerade gesehen das einige hier wohl auch __ Schwertlilien in ihrem Teich haben.
In meinen Garten habe ich seit einigen Jahren auch welche,allerdings blühen sie nie.Dünger und Standortwechsel brachten auch keinen Erfolg.Nun frage ich mich ob ich die Schwertlilien nicht einfach im Teich ansiedeln soll.Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob es da nicht doch noch unterschiedliche Arten gibt, da oftmals von __ Sumpfschwertlilien geredet wird.
Schwertlilien gibt es ja viele unterschiedliche,nur woher weiss ich welche ich habe und ob diese für den Teich geeignet ist?
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> __ Schwertlilien gibt es ja viele unterschiedliche,nur woher weiss ich welche ich habe und ob diese für den Teich geeignet ist?





Hallo Jürgen,

in dem Du ein Foto von der blühenden Pflanze hier unter Pflanzenbestimmung einstellst und abwartest, was passiert. Wenn Du Glück hast, kommt einer der Spezies vorbei und sagt Dir, welche Du hast.


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hi Else



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> .....welche,allerdings blühen sie nie....



sieht schlecht aus mit Bild von einer blühenden Lilie.


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hallo Christine

Danke für den Tip.Ich fürchte nur mit einer Blüte werde ich nicht dienen können,denn genau das verweigert mir meine Schwertlillie ja seit Jahren.
Vielleicht versuche ich es einfach mal,was habe ich schon groß zu verlieren...
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

 Ich Doof ich - da hat Eugen natürlich recht 

Dann hilft wohl nur ein Foto der Wurzel und der Blätter oder? Denn da gibt es doch auch schon Unterschiede, wie ich mich schwach erinnere....


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Ich habe auch __ Schwertlilien im Teich . Nur *eine *von den 6 Stück versucht zu blühen , bezw. bildet große Knospen . Warte ich mach mal ein Bild. Problem nur ...... die Knospe ist Steinhart und fällt dann ab 
Die erste ist vor einer Woche abgefallen ( siehe Bild ) . 
Ich fürchte die fallen alle noch ab bevor sie blühen !


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hallo Nils
Ich fürchte da hast was verpasst.Die Knospen wie du sie nenns sehen mir ganz nach Samenkapseln aus die sich nach der Blüte aus den Fruchtstamm  bilden.
Warte mal bis die Kapseln braun werden und aufbrechen.Da wirst du jede Menge Samen finden
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Servus Nils

Das was du als Knospe vermutest, ist die Samenkapsel = das war mal ein Blüte .....

Wenn die Samenkapsel aufplatzt gibt sie, in der Größe einer Linse, viele solche Samen (bisserl runter scrollen) preis, die Schwarz sind .... und wenn du Glück hast, wächst da, wo der Samen keimt eine neue Lilie


----------



## Limnos (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hi

Wenn die Pflanze partout nicht blüht, kann sie auch der ganz ähnliche __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus) sein. Wenn der Wurzelstock aromatisch riecht, etwa wie Magenbitter, ist es Kalmus.

 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Tempopunkt an Juergen 

Juergen war schneller .... ich tippe zu langsam ...


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hallo Wolfgang
Das mit den Acorus calamus interessiert mich jetzt doch.
Die auf den Bild gezeigte(oder auch sonstige mir bekannte) __ Schwertlilien haben alle deutlich größer bzw. längere Blätter.In meinem Garten wachsen die Blätter gerademal auf 30-35cm..

Ich habe auch nochmal ein wenig in den hinteren Windungen meines Denkapperates gekramt
Da viel mir wieder ein dass ich meine schwertlilien aus einem Steingarten habe und die Mutterpflanze gelb blühte.Allerdings meine ich dass auch die Mutterpflanze nicht erheblich größer als meine jetzige Schwertlilie war.
_Vielleich habe ich gar keine Schwertlillie
_:shock



Digicat schrieb:


> Juergen war schneller .... ich tippe zu langsam ...



Och Helmut das kommt so mit den Alter

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Ne da hab ich nix verpasst !
Ich bin jedem Tag am Teich ... blödsinn was ich sage ....ich bin jeden Tag 100 mal am Teich 
Das muss ein extremer Schnellblüter sein 

Ich habe die aus einem anderen Teich geerbt . 
KEINE hat jemals geblüht ... jedenfalls bei mir .... wie es beim Vorgänger war  ... 

Vielleicht ist es __ Kalmus .... muss ich mal schnuppern gehen


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich vermute stark dass Du eine __ Iris barbata in Deinem Garten hast. Die sind empfindlich gegen Nässe (also absolut nichts für den Teich) und blühen nicht mehr wenn ihr Rhizom mit Erde bedeckt wird. Man pflanzt sie so, dass die obere Hälfte des Rhizoms aus der Erde schaut, möglichst auf einem kleinen Hügel damit das Wasser gut ablaufen kann. Die Blätter sind deutlich breiter und kürzer als bei den Wasserschwertlilien.


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Nein, Nils, Du hast keinen __ Kalmus. Wie lange hast Du die Pflanze denn schon? Denn die Blüte ist schon einige Wochen her....


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hab gerochen ... war nicht so schlimm .... richt nach nix !

Die Pflanzen hab ich nun im 2 Jahr .


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Tja - klarer Fall - Du brauchst ne Brille


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Brille hab ich schon . Ne hab ich nicht und brauche ich auch nicht .
Das kann doch nicht sein !!!!!


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Servus Juergen

Hmmm ..... vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link

Kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen .... meine gelbe __ Sumpfschwertlilien (__ Iris pseudacorus) haben eine Blattlänge von 70-80cm und die Blüten überragen sie noch 

Habe insgesamt 4 Stück .... eine davon Stand in 15-20cm hohen Wasser, eine andere in Sumpf ohne Wasserüberstand, die weiteren 2 in normaler Gartenerde, wobei eine immer schön feucht gehalten wurde, die andere ab und zu mal Wasser bekam ....

Alle hatten geblüht .... allerdings geblüht hat die "trockenste" am besten/meisten (Überlebenswille ?) die, die im Wasser Stand hat erstaunlicherweise am wenigsten geblüht.

Standorte (Sonne) waren unterschiedlich .... die im Wasserstehende hatte die meiste Sonne ... die anderen mehr oder weniger Sonne ....


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich vermute stark dass Du eine __ Iris barbata in Deinem Garten hast..



Hallo Werner
hmmm eine Iris? Darauf wäre ich nun nicht gekommen.Deine Erklärung bezgl. der Erde oberhalb des Habitaus und die damit zusammenhängende Folge keine Blüte zu schieben leuchtet allerdings ein.Vermutlich wird es am einfachsten wen ich morgen mal ein paar Bilder mache.

Gruß Juergen


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

 

schwertlilie in meinem teich:
steht ca 1 m tief im wasser in großem kübel mit kies und steinen beschwert.
inzwischen sehen die samenkapseln aus wie von dir im bild.


gruß ulla


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hallo
Ich habe mal eben auf die schnelle einige Infos (danke dir Helmut) über die __ Iris barbata gesichtet und Werners Verdacht scheint sich immer mehr zu bestätigen.
Naja somit dürfte wohl zumindest feststehen dass diese "Schwertlillie" nicht für den Teich geeignet ist.Aber mal sehen jetzt wo ich weiss um was es sich da wohl handeln wird,kriege ich sie ja vielleicht im nächsten Jahr zur Blüte(kann doch nicht so schwer sein)

Gruß Juergen


----------



## danyvet (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich habe auch diese normalen __ Schwertlilien, die so hellviolett blühen, jede Menge, neben dem Teich (im Trockenen). Die sind schon zig-Jahre alt (mindestens so alt wie ich denken kann). Im Teich habe ich von einer Nachbarin 4 Sumpfiris (denke ich mal, sie blüht gelb), seit über 2 Jahren und heuer hat eine davon zum ersten Mal geblüht. Und sogar ein Kindel gemacht danach 
Nun hab ich mal eine Frage: wie kann man denn eigentlich eine normale __ Iris von einer Sumpfiris unterscheiden? Ich dachte immer, alle gelben sind Sumpfiris, aber das scheint nicht zu stimmen. Gibt es denn ein ganz entscheidendes, leicht zu sehendes, Unterscheidungsmerkmal?


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

Hallo,

ein deutliches Unterscheidungsmerkmal sind die Blätter. Die gelbe Wasserschwertlilie hat eine Kiel-Linie in der Blattmitte. Die anderen Wasserschwertlilien haben das nicht alle, aber auch sie kann man mit etwas Erfahrung sofort von __ Iris barbata unterscheiden. Die Blätter von Iris barbata sind viel breiter und vor allem sehr dick und mit ledriger Oberfläche (als Verdunstungsschutz - den brauchen die Wasseriris natürlich nicht).


----------



## Piddel (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Schwertlilie*

@ Nils,

solche Samenkapseln habe ich von meinen "Beutetouren" auch mitgenommen 

@ Ulla,

sieht echt Top aus deine __ Iris  : - muß ich haben


----------



## Skadi (6. März 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben ,

bräuchte mal Euren Rat ...
Und zwar sind mir heute beim Lidl diverse Blumenwurzeln/-zwiebeln in den Einkaufswagen gesprungen ...
Unter anderem diese ...
   
Zu Hause beim Schlaulesen über die Pflanze, die Beschreibungen sind ja immer recht dürftig, lese ich, dass es sich auch um eine Uferpflanze handelt.
Nun meine Frage, kann ich die Pflanze direkt ins feuchte in den Teich pflanzen ... oder verfault sie mir da ?
Freue mich auf Antworten und Tips.


----------



## Limnos (6. März 2019)

Mit der Farbe ist das nicht so einfach. Nicht umsonst kommt der Name __ Iris von der Göttin des Regenbogens. Es gibt ohne züchterische Sorten weit über hundert Arten von Iris. Ihre Biotope können von furztrocken bis nass sein. Einheimisch (BRD) sind rund ein Dutzend Arten. Allerdings hat man von der Iris germanica zahllose Zuchtformen in allen Farben gezüchtet. Rein gelb ist bei uns nur die Wasser-__ Schwertlilie (I. pseudacorus) Braun und gelb ist die Bunte Schw. (I. variegata) Die anderen sind überwiegend blau-violett und gemustert. Nehmen wir die amerikanischen und asiatischen Iris-Arten, von denen es z.T. auch zahlreiche Farbspielarten und Zuchtformen gibt, so wir d die Sache nicht mehr überschaubar. Vor allem von der japanischen Iris ensata (kaempferi) gibt es zahlreiche Spielarten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2019)

Hi Wolfgang,

es gibt eigentlich gar keine __ Schwertlilie Namens __ Iris germanica

die "deutsche" Schwertlilie heißt genaugenommen Iris x germanica und ist folglich eine Hybride

trotz des ...x  germanica kommt sie eigentlich auch gar nicht aus Deutschland, sondern ursprünglich aus dem mittelalterlichen Italien


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2019)

Hi Skadi,

die Wiesen-__ Schwertlilie darf zumindest net dauerhaft in quatschnassen Boden stehen, es ist ne Pflanzen der Feuchtwiesen und keine Sumpfstaude


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. März 2019)

*Klugscheissmodus* Wobei das HRR im Hochmittelalter durchaus auch Teile des heutigen Italiens umfasste, was jetzt aber weder mit Deutschland noch mit der antiken Provinz Germania zu tun hat. Egal /*Klugscheissmodus*

Also die __ Iris sibirica von Skadis Bild nennt sich auch __ Wiesenschwertlilie?
Ich habe vor zwei Jahren welche an einen "Gehölzrand" (Haselstrauch) gepflanzt, wo sie sich aber schwer tut. Kann es sein, dass ihr zeitweise Überschwemmung dort fehlt, obwohl der schwere Lehmboden eigentl. nie austrocknet aber auch nie wirklich nass ist? Dann müsste ich sie glatt umpflanzen.


----------



## Skadi (7. März 2019)

Gestern kam bei mir der Katalog von Naturagart an, ... für feuchte Uferbereiche ...
 
Ich habe schon nach einem passenden Plätzchen für die __ Iris in meinem Teich Ausschau gehalten ... für 0,99 € pro Pflanze wage ich den Versuch.


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Ich habe den obigen Beitrag von Skadi mal ausgeblendet ...
Nicht, dass den meine Frau noch entdeckt. 

In jedem Blumenmarkt erwischt sie immer(!) den "magnetischen Einkaufswagen". Also diesen, wo alle Pflanzen vollautomatisch von allein reinhüpfen.
Aber wenn sie Lotto spielt: da gewinnt sie mit Sicherheit nichts, bis hin zu gar nichts.

Seltsame Welt ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. März 2019)

Hi Carsten,

den "magnetische Einkaufswagen" erwisch ich auch fast immer da wo es Pflanzen zu kaufen gibt

wenn ich im Herbst durch unsern BoGa streife oder in der Provence am Wandern bin sind meine Taschen auch immer irgendwie "magnetisch", wenn ich zu Hause/am Camper ankomme sind se immer voll mit Samen

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn ich zu Hause/am Camper ankomme sind se immer voll mit Samen


 ... na hoffentlich hast Du auf Deinen Wanderungen keine Schaufel mit dabei.


Gruß Carsten


PS, Notiz am Rande:
Frauchen kam von Arbeit, dann klappte die Terrassentür ...
Kurze Zeit später wurde ich nach draußen beordert: Blümchen gucken, und da, und dort, und diese Pflanze ... 

PPS:
Und die __ Iris soll dann ...

PPPS:
Zum Glück soll es am Wochenende regnen.


----------



## Tephrofan (19. März 2019)

meine schauen genauso sch... aus- ich schätze mal, denen fehlt in erster Linie eins FUTTER - ich hab im Lotosland einmal so Düngekegel bestellt- wie soll man sonst Nährstoffe antragen? Ich will ja keine Algenblüte erleben.....ist wohl immer ein Kompromiss...


----------



## Tephrofan (5. Jan. 2020)

letztes Jahr haben sich alle toll etabliert- im Klärbereich sind die gelben üppig und reich blühend gewesen, bei den am Schwimmbereich-Teichrand habe ich zusätzlich flüssig mit Wuxal super gedüngt, ein Eintrag in den Schwimmbereich erfolgte nicht, da die Kisten, in denen die __ Schwertlilien eingepflanzt sind mit dickem Vlies ausgefüttert sind und etwas über dem Teichniveau plaziert sind


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... na hoffentlich hast Du auf Deinen Wanderungen keine Schaufel mit dabei.



nee, ne Schaufel hat Mann net dabei, nur nen alten Bundeswehr-Klappspaten von Daddy (man findet in Südfrankreich schließlich oft __ Schwertlilien als "Gartenflüchtlinge" auf/neben ehemaligen wilden Müllkippen oder meterweit untern Gartenzaun durchgekrochen am Straßenrand wie die hier - die einem dann um Asyl bitten


----------



## DbSam (14. Jan. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> nee, ne Schaufel hat Mann net dabei, nur nen alten Bundeswehr-Klappspaten


... ich hatte es befürchtet. lol

Psst, erzähl das bloß nicht weiter ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2020)




----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2020)

aber Carsten, alles nehm ich aber auch net von französischen Wegrändern mit, auch wenn es genauso riecht wie meine Aronstäbe


----------



## DbSam (14. Jan. 2020)

Na ja, Hauptsache Du bist satt geworden ... 


Gruß Carsten
lol


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, Hauptsache Du bist satt geworden ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten
> lol



kam zu spät, die Geier - oder andere Wanderer - waren schneller


----------

